# What I was sewing for friends girls for Christmas



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Here are some of the things I've been sewing on, but not all of them.

Been awhile since I've made Barbie clothes. Especially those sleeves fitting in.









Next three are of the bride dress I made for American Girl Dolls



























Then a pink sparkly dress, (the dots are glitter on the fabric) and it's for American Girl doll also.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Nice work, Angie!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I HATE Barbie! No doll should have a figure like that!

I used to actually LIKE Barbie until one year I bought two girls each their own Barbie. One doll was blonde, the other brunette. The dolls needed clothes and they were expensive little threads, so I thought I'd just go ahead and make a few outfits for each...color coordinated, of course. I should have just jumped off a cliff.

Barbie-sized clothes are as well-made as human clothes, and just about as detailed. Fitting that tiny little waist, the mini-darts in bodices, or on the back of a sheath dress, which by the way had a matching 3/4 sleeve jacket, and oh yes, let's make those slacks TAPERED. 

Each girl received a cigarette box full of clothes for their Barbie, and here it is 50 years later and those girls STILL remember those dolls and all the clothes.

So do I.

Those really are nice looking outfits!

Mon 
(Proud member of the "Barbie au naturel" movement)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I admire you doing all those Barbie clothes.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have also made Barbie and American Doll clothes. Egads! The clothes are beautiful!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The clothes are fantastic. You are talented to be able to sew that small of clothing.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

The clothes are all nice, but that wedding dress is beautiful. Your sewing is always so beautiful Angie.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you all for the nice comments. The girls that received them liked them.


----------



## rainedaze (Sep 7, 2004)

Beautiful clothes!! Now that I have more free time I may try my hand at the 18" doll clothes again.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Angie you do such an awesome beautiful job of sewing.. all those little seams and hems are torture sewing !! wow !


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Your doll clothing is just gorgeous Angie!!! My grandma LOVED Barbies and was continually sewing, crocheting or knitting me Barbie clothes. I have passed alot of them down to my granddaughters.  I can remember making my OWN Barbie clothes by hand when I was young but I imagine that they didn't look that great although my grandma always was very proud of them and my sewing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you all. This fancy dress is one I started before Christmas and finally finished tonight. This dress was made for the doll it is on.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Barbie is the same age as I am.
Don't have that figure either&#128538;


----------

